# HP AnyLan Switch (100vg J2410a) HILFE ! (an die Experten)



## Der_Mahn_ohne_Plahn (15. September 2002)

Moin ertsmal

also ich bin günstig an einen 15port switch herann gekommen. Das teil ist von HP und heißt:

*AdvanceStack HP J2410a (100VG Hub-15)* 

leider funktioniert das teil nicht, die power-led leuchtet zwar, aber sonst nix.

Ich habe mich dann mal im netz umgesehen und herausgefunden, dass der Hub (Swtich) nur mit speziellen lan-karten läuft. Weil hp damals einen neuen standart herausbringen wollte (AnyLan) der sich aber nie durchsetzen konnte.

Jetzt wollte ich mal von euch wissen, was ich machen muss, mit das teil läuft, möglichst mit 100 mb/s.

Also in den uplink port soll das dsl modem und die anderen 5 pcs...


----------



## melmager (17. September 2002)

schicksal :-( dat ding kannst du nur noch in die tonne werfen

das anylan war mal von hp was eigenes zu nix kompatibel
und hp hat vor 3 jahren alles was anylan ist eingestampft ...


----------

